# مساعد مهندس



## عمر14 (29 يونيو 2006)

حياكم الله جميعا

عندي سؤال للمهندسين الاجهزة الطبيه

انا طالب ادرس مساعد مهندس اي فني هل للشهادة مستقبل ام يفضل الاكمال للبكالوريس

علما ان درستنا سنتين وترم تطبيق وكم المدة اللزمة لاكمال مرحله البكالوريس

وهل يوجد جامعات عربية تسمح لنا باكمال البكالوريس

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ عمر14 المحترم .

نرحب بك اخأ وصديقأ عزيزأ لنا جميعأ .

بألنسبة لسؤالك : طبعا الشهادة الجامعية هي الأحسن والأعلى . وفي بلدنا يرشح العشرة الأوائل 

من المعهد لأكمال الدراسة في الجامعة على شرط ان يبدأء من صف اول اي اربع سنوات دراسية .

وفي دول عربية كثيرة تقبلك للدراسة على نفقتك الخاصة .

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .


البغدادي


----------



## عمر14 (30 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله اخي

واتشرف ان اكون صديقا لكم

هل يمكن ان تذكر لي اسماء الجامعات وهل يعادلون المواد التي درستها


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ عمر 14 .

في الجامعة تدرس اربعة سنوات . اما معادلة المواد التي درستها هي رصيدك من المعرفة .

لا يأخذون بها . هكذا في اغلب الجامعات حسب الوائح الداخلية لوزراء العرب .

لأن الحكومات تحتاج الى الكادر الوسط .

البغدادي


----------



## احمد الصديق عبد ال (9 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ عمر14
الافضل ان تصعد لاخذ البكلاريوس واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## همزة مهندس (9 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الغالي اذا كنت من احفاد بلاد الحرمين حفظها الله من كل شر وسوء فان الفني ليس له قيمة لدينا سواء من ناحية الصيانة او من ناحية المبيعات وذلك لاسباب اولا ضعف اللغة الانجليزية . ثانيا ضعف الحوار مع الزبون اي انه قد لا تمتلك المهارات اللازمة لذلك وهذا نجده مع الاخوان السعوديين كثيرا ولا اعمم ثالثا قلة الخبرة بعلم الالكترونيات والبوردات والدوائر الكهربائية هذا ما عايشته وشاهدته بعيني طول سنتين مضت (خصوصا ان هناك من يحاول بقدر المستطاع ان لا يجعل الفني او المهندس السعودي يتعلم شيء وهذا من دواعي سروري لانه يجعلني ارجع بكل قوة الى دليل المستخدم او كما اسميه الصديق الصادق اما بالنسبة لاكمال الدراسة فلا تستطيع بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة داخل السعودية باستثناء الخارج 
وبالنسبة لايهم افضل فالمهندس بالطبع افضل بكثيييييييير لان راتبه اعلى فقط 
وتقبل مرووووري


----------



## mostafae (10 أغسطس 2009)

اريد خريطة جهاز (eeg)


----------



## م.محمد سليم (17 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmadba (20 مارس 2010)

كراتب و منصب المهندس افضل
اما كقيمة علمية و عملية فمن جد وجد اي قد يسبق الفني المهندس
بمعنى اتعب على نفسك ان كنت فني او مهندس لتجد احترام الاخرين طبعا من الناحية العملية
وحتى الخبرة قد تجني مال للفني اكثر من المهندس


----------



## عمر14 (21 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

